# Is there a technique or trick to fake bait?



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I rarely get any attention to fake bait. I reel what I think is slow, I pause, I let sink and bounce. I twitch...nothing! Very annoying. I went out today with only fake for about 6hrs and grabbed a baby BG on my rebel craw. I add a tiny weight to the front to get him to sink. I pulled it past several big fish I could see in the water and get nothing. My tackle box is full of everything people have mentioned are smallie killer and staples.
I'm starting to feel I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

If your fishing clear water and you are seeing the fish they see you and your lure very clearly. Many times you need to try when the wind is blowing and you and the fish see less of one another. Clear calm water is a difficult presentation anytime for me. Try backing off a bit farther and cast in. If this does not work try at dusk, dawn or just after dark if you get bit it is the clear water that is making the fishing difficult. Tip your "fake bait with a piece of worm and see if the interest picks up. Good luck.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Are you river fishing I am assuming from your description. I would agree it could be the clear water if I am fishing clear water I try to stay back from holes that may hold fish and make farther casts to reach them so they do not see you. Maybe try grubs and swims too so it's just a constant crank. Before the water went up I was doing really good on bass with swims in the deep holes and rebel craws in the faster moving areas. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

